# Spousal RRSP contribution limits



## branflakes (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just playing around in ufile and things didn't work out the way I thought it would.

My fiancee hasn't been living with me long enough to actually make the claim in 2009, but I thought I'd play around with the numbers to see the benefits...

I have about $500 contribution room left over. My fiancee has about $10,000. I make about 75k and she makes about 30. I assumed this would be the perfect opportunity to contribute to her RRSP and get a good chunk of change back. This would also work great because we're planning on taking advantage of the HBP sometime in 2011 and I already have 25k in my RRSP.

However, when I entered the values into ufile, I noticed that *I* was the one who had to have the contribution room in order to contribute to *her* RRSP, otherwise there was no tax benefit for me.

I have to assume ufile is right and I was wrong, but I just need some reassurance  . This isn't a major setback for my HBP plans because since I'm maxed I don't plan on using any of my contribution room for this year on myself and I can just drop it over into hers


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You can only use your contribution room for deductions on your taxes. That contribution can go to a personal or spousal RRSP, but you must have the room to do the deduction. So, yes, Ufile was right.


----------



## branflakes (Sep 25, 2009)

Bummer. Thanks for confirming it though!


----------

